# Riding Lawn Mower



## haig (May 14, 2017)

I have a riding lawn mower, serial number 13b-325-401. I have no spark and it will not start. They tell me to see a dealer but I am looking to fix it myself.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy haig, welcome top the tractor forum.

What make, model, and year mower are you talking about? We need a bit more info. Have you tried a different spark plug? I had a new (year old) mower quit on me at the hunting camp and it turned out to be the spark plug.

Will it crank? Might be a safety switch?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, haig!
That is a Yardman "Yard Bug".
Look on the engine and see if there are model and serial numbers( should be something like" 28D707-0101", etc. ).
If it has no spark,it could be the ignition switch, a shorted wire,or a bad coil,but we need the make ,and model numbers of the engine,to know what we have .


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

If I were in the market for a "riding Lawn mower" I'd purchase a well maintained older garden tractor with a mower attachment. You can purchase a well maintained tractor from 1980-2000 that can be maintained and used for another 20 years or more for under $1000 and will be far better than any new tractor you can buy for twice that amount. I was looking on Craigslist in your state and saw a few likely candidates. One in particular that caught my eye was a Simplicity Landlord from the 1990's for $875.


----------

